
Ask HN: Why is the “de-facto” open source Git repo in the world not open source? - jeanpralo
Talking about github.com obviously !
======
jijojv
They need paying enterprise customers for all the free OSS hosting they
provide.

~~~
jeanpralo
Well gitlab does have paying customers and their product is mostly open source
appart from the EE.

